# Anglerboardregeln und freie Meinungsäusserung



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2003)

Das Anglerboard ist inzwischen von einer einst kleinen „Hobbyseite“ zu einer grossen Gemeinschaft mit jetzt weit über 3000 Mitgliedern geworden – Bei ständig schneller werdendem Wachstum. Bei einer so grossen Gemeinschaft kann man es natürlich nicht allen recht machen. 

Aber es gibt natürlich auch Mitglieder, die – aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und zu Recht oder zu Unrecht – mit Entscheidungen und/oder Verfahrensweisen der Boardbetreiber und/oder Moderatoren nicht einverstanden sind. Das kann bei einer so grossen Gemeinschaft nicht anders sein.

Viele von Euch werden mitbekommen haben, dass in den letzten 2, 3 Wochen die Wellen im Board aus den verschiedensten Anlässen immer wieder hochschlugen, was am Schluss u. a. im Rücktritt eines Moderators gipfelte. 

Es war und ist es beim Anglerboard schon immer Tradition gewesen, Vorschläge der Mitglieder umzusetzen, soweit dies technisch möglich ist und dem Stil des Anglerboard entspricht. Auf diese Weise ist das Anglerboard entstanden und gewachsen. Aber natürlich gehören in einer so grossen „Gemeinde“ auch Spielregeln dazu.

Diese Regeln sollen das Gerüst des Boards stützen und das Miteinander der Boardies in eine vernünftige Richtung steuern:

Fachsimpeln
Diskutieren
Quatschen
Austauschen
Spaß haben

Vor einiger Zeit wurde beschlossen, dass AB politikfrei zu halten – aus wie wir meinen - gutem Grund: Politische Diskussionen taumelten immer wieder wie zwangsgesteuert in das Feld der Parteipolitik und wurden unsachlich, polemisch, unfair u. persönlich.

Oder kurz gesagt: Die Threads kochten über. Es kam zum Streit untereinander, Austritte waren die Folge.

*Dieses Forum heißt ANGLERBOARD!*
Von Anglern, für Angler.

Das man, in der heutigen Zeit, Anglern und Politik nicht trennen kann dürfte jedem klar sein. Schwarze Vögel, Setzkescher, C&R....... alles wird politisiert und von allen Parteien und Interessengruppen instrumentalisiert. Dass die Diskussionen über o.g. Themen oft auch (partei)politische Färbung bekommen ist also nicht grundsätzlich zu verhindern. Solange von der/den „Politik/Politikern“ die Rede ist, wenn Handlungsbedarf gesehen und gefordert wird, ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Es kann aber nicht sein, dass Boardies aufgrund ihrer politischen „Neigungen“ ((auch)solange sie verfassungskonform sind) angegriffen oder verhöhnt werden!

Genau das soll die „Politikregel“ des AB verhindern. Deshalb werden parteipolitische Threads jetzt u. in Zukunft nicht geduldet, sondern editiert oder gelöscht. Wer damit ein Prob hat......... es gibt genügend politische Diskussionsforen ohne Ende im Net.

Im Anglerboard herrschte und herrscht freie Meinungsäußerung!
Allerdings nach bestimmten Regeln!
Man kann es auch „Hausrecht“ nennen. Einige mögen damit nicht einverstanden sein. Wenn man sich aber das generelle Klima im Board, den normalen Umgang miteinander und den Erfolg dieses Forums anschaut, können weder die Regeln noch der Umgang miteinander allzu falsch sein. 

Jeder sollte auch daran denken, dass diese Regeln auch zum Schutz der Mitglieder vor rechtlichen Folgen verfasst wurden. Wer beleidigt, verleumdet, Tatsachen falsch darstellt etc. muss mit rechtlichen Folgen bis hin zu Gerichtsverfahren rechnen. Nicht wegen einer Anzeige durch die Betreiber des Anglerboards, sondern durch Personen und/oder Firmen von aussen, die sich in ihren Rechten beeinträchtigt fühlen.

Vor allem auch dies ist ein Grund, warum Moderatoren immer wieder eingreifen. Denn niemand hat etwas davon, wenn er durch vielleicht unbedachte oder im ersten Ärger verfasste Postings eventuell von Dritten angezeigt wird – Egal mit welchen Chancen vor Gericht dann auch Recht zu bekommen.

Und gerade wenn es um Politik geht, kann da eine Diskussion schnell entgleisen – und das wollen wir im Sinne des Anglerboards und der Mitglieder verhindern!

*WIR BITTEN DAHER NOCHMAL AUSDRÜCKLICH ALLE MITGLIEDER, SICH AN DIE BOARDREGELN ZU HALTEN – UND DIESE AUCH MAL VIELLEICHT WIEDER DURCHZULESEN!!*

Sowohl im eigenen Interesse wie auch im Interesse der grossen Gemeinschaft der Boardies insgesamt.


----------

